# Lima Area Fishing Report 2015



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I visited Williams today, the edges were clear of ice. The boat ramp was open enough to fish, no luck. I didn't check any others but heard: Bresler is open where water is being pumped in. Ferguson and Metzger are both open. Lost Creek is still iced.
If the 6 pm news footage was up to date then Lima Lake is still froze. Ottawa River was flowing fast, Hover park pond was open. Twin lakes was overfilled, you couldn't tell there are 2 lakes there, the divider was under water. Good luck this year, hope to see some reports.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Red Thanks for the report. Where is twin lakes and hover at?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Twin lakes are behind the water treatment plant on North Street/Reservoir Road. Hover is the park at the corner of Kibby and Collett.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

I was just thinking about Williams the other day. Does anyone know if anything else was stocked besides perch and some bluegill? Or how large those fish are now? I was thinkin 5-7 inches by now.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

How are they going to survive with nothing to eat?
Were minnows or other fodder stocked previously?


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

I mean they were fingerlings. I would think the dnr is smart enough to stock food but who knows. Also water pumped into the reservoir would have baitfish and other food. I've heard of smallmouth being caught in williams from being pumped into the reservoir from the Auglaize so baitfish could get in this way.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Rumor is some perch were caught last year, I don't imagine they were too big yet. Hopefully this year.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried Lima Lake today, I'd heard some guys took off 40 small crappies earlier this morning. I had no luck.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I trolled Ferguson for a couple hours Friday before the wind got to pushing me around too much. Had no luck and didn't see many people bank fishing.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Seems like I'm talking to myself on this thread but if any trolls are reading- The crappie bite is on all over. The cold front didn't seem to slow them down much. They seem to have gotten a little bigger, I haven't had to throw one back yet. The biggest obstacle to catching is the googans.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm too far East to fish there, but am reading. You spurred me to check a favorite spot of mine tonight.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

What has the crappie been taken on? And I have to ask what you mean by googans I don't think I heard that before


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

hawgseeker said:


> What has the crappie been taken on? And I have to ask what you mean by googans I don't think I heard that before


I've been catching them on plastics. Pink/ white. Purple.
Googan is a term from Wicked Tuna. In my reference it is a person who sees you catch a fish and then encroaches on you, casts to the spot you caught the fish, tangles lines, has overkill tackle, yells, leaves trash, curses in the presence of women, in general just a real jack wagon who always leaves with an empty bucket.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah ic good name for them unfortunately I find them along with their trash at most of the places I fish....


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't want to give up my identity but I got a picture worth posting.








Caught this beauty crappie fishing. She had a big belly full of eggs. A couple pictures and measurement and back she went. I only had a 12" ruler but guesstimate she was 18 inches not sure of weight but atleast close to 4 lbs. it was a good fight on a ten ft pole with 4 mono.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> View attachment 186029


Crappie fishing has been good at bresler lately. Everyone seems to be getting them. Nice smallie


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Salmon Killer said:


> Crappie fishing has been good at bresler lately. Everyone seems to be getting them. Nice smallie


I disagree, not everyone is getting them yet. It's not like last year. I've seen way more empty buckets than full. Yesterday was the first time I left without a crappie, only got a nice gill. Wind was terrible yesterday, only guys catching them were using minnows and were catching them way off the bank.
The only people I've seen catching them is the people who knows what they're doing, last year it was a free for all on the small ones.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Another good day of crappie fishing, it was peaceful fishing in the rain. The rain kept out the crowd and the fish bit harder and bigger ones too during the downpours. Still egged up.


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> Another good day of crappie fishing, it was peaceful fishing in the rain. The rain kept out the crowd and the fish bit harder and bigger ones too during the downpours. Still egged up.


Was out yesterday during the rain also and was catching them one after the other. The fish seemed to swallow the hook a lot, hitting hard and fast.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Salmon Killer said:


> Was out yesterday during the rain also and was catching them one after the other. The fish seemed to swallow the hook a lot, hitting hard and fast.


Yes I agree, definitely not a finicky bite yesterday. I wasn't quite one after the other but it was a steady bite for the most part. I caught a bunch of females still full of eggs, how about you? Hopefully we've still got some time left of this great action.


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> Another good day of crappie fishing, it was peaceful fishing in the rain. The rain kept out the crowd and the fish bit harder and bigger ones too during the downpours. Still egged up.


Yesterday was a good day for crappie, fished in the rain also. Couldn't get the line in the water fast enough, get


Redman1776 said:


> Yes I agree, definitely not a finicky bite yesterday. I wasn't quite one after the other but it was a steady bite for the most part. I caught a bunch of females still full of eggs, how about you? Hopefully we've still got some time left of this great action.


Most of the ones I caught were females full of eggs still. Missed a bunch of hits but I suspect they were little bluegills. Fish were a tad smaller than the week before.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Slowed down quite a bit, gills starting to move in.


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> Slowed down quite a bit, gills starting to move in.


Haven't been out to catch any big gills in awhile. Hopefully I get to this year.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

How is the bass fishing at Lost Creek? The only Lima reservoir I have experience at is Lima Lake. Have never tried Ferguson and Metzger


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I trolled Lost Creek this evening. I caught 2 Saugeye and 1 cat. All very small, around 10". All catches were made in water 8' or less. Water temp was 70.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Heading out to lost creek tomorrow afternoon. Any tips? Will be in a jon boat


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I really want to catch a saugeye there but I probably will fish for a little but of everything


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Rembis50 said:


> I really want to catch a saugeye there but I probably will fish for a little but of everything


If you are after Saugeye try a crawler harness. I almost guarantee you will get atleast one. I just got home from there and we caught one from the bank using a vibE. 
Last time I was out I never tried for bluegill but they should still be biting around the east side cat tails.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Redman1776 said:


> If you are after Saugeye try a crawler harness. I almost guarantee you will get atleast one. I just got home from there and we caught one from the bank using a vibE.
> Last time I was out I never tried for bluegill but they should still be biting around the east side cat tails.


Unfortunately I don't have any harnesses nor know how to use them lol. But thanks I appreciate it! I'll post how I do tomorrow and water conditions


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Was planning on fishing Lost Creek today but when I got there, the parking lot was pretty busy so I decided to head to Lima Lake. Fished from noon-4 and only managed 1 bluegill. Have been there 3 times and have only caught 2 fish. Definitely going to Lost Creek next time no matter what lol. Water temp was 70 degrees at Lima Lake


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Rembis50 said:


> Was planning on fishing Lost Creek today but when I got there, the parking lot was pretty busy so I decided to head to Lima Lake. Fished from noon-4 and only managed 1 bluegill. Have been there 3 times and have only caught 2 fish. Definitely going to Lost Creek next time no matter what lol. Water temp was 70 degrees at Lima Lake


Not much parking and there's a lot of walkers who don't leave a courtesy lane for boats at the SW corner. The west lot by the storage units is the best spot to put a boat in. What area did you fish at Lima Lake and what baits did you try?


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I trolled all around and anchored around the fallen trees on the banks. Trolled with a perch colored deep diving crank and a shad colored medium crank. When anchored, I fished with inline spinners, roadrunner and grub combo, and a bass jig. Caught the one bluegill on crappie nibbles


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I didn't know there were other spots to put boats in and park. I just drove by this spot


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lima lake is a hard lake to troll. There's not much structure. The East half of the South bank has the most in terms of depth contour. I usually hit the cats pretty good in there with an eye every now and then.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Rembis50 said:


> I didn't know there were other spots to put boats in and park. I just drove by this spot


I've never seen anyone put in there. The majority put in on the west side by the storage units. The dike wall has an easy incline and there's an alright launch spot on the rip rap.
I usually avoid Lost Creek when I boat by myself because of the poor boat launches. Lima Lake has a great boat ramp, which always makes it tempting to take the easy route but the fishing just isn't what it once was.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Thats the route I took today lol. Bad choice. I always boat with at least one other person so I'll have to give Lost Creek a shot next time out. Thanks for the parking and launching info!


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

There is a boat ramp at Lost Creek?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lars said:


> There is a boat ramp at Lost Creek?


No. Just some spots you can carry a jon boat to.


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

I've lived here all my life and was surprised to think I had not noticed....probably can't carry on a 16 foot boat without doing some strength training, huh?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lars said:


> I've lived here all my life and was surprised to think I had not noticed....probably can't carry on a 16 foot boat without doing some strength training, huh?


Not sure. I've got a 12 footer with wheels mounted to the back and it's not the easiest. I don't know how heavy a 16 footer is but maybe a couple guys could get it done.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried Williams and Bresler this morning. Got a small cat at W and a 24 inch cat on 4lb test at B. I think I was the only person fishing at either teservoir.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm working the next 7 days straight but then I'm on vacation. Will be living at Breslers and fergusons catching some cats.


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hit Williams on Saturday, two nice largemouth bass. It was nice to see how big the bass already are.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried Bresler from the bank this evening using the almighty Big Joshy and didn't catch a thing, I'm not sold yet on them things for upgrounds. Handful of boats out fishing, the guys I talked to didn't do any good.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Redman1776 said:


> Tried Bresler from the bank this evening using the almighty Big Joshy and didn't catch a thing, I'm not sold yet on them things for upgrounds. Handful of boats out fishing, the guys I talked to didn't do any good.


I've had real good results at about 4-5 above ground's in my neck of the woods. The saugeye and crappie love them


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

I caught a couple smallies and a largemouth on a mepps spinner, smallies were very aggressive


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

Williams this last week. Some were from boat. Some from shore


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried metzgers today from a boat. Waste of time, wind blew me all over, I only lasted 45 minutes. And the boat ramp is horrible.


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

Went to breslers today. Caught two walleyes. Girlfriend caught a crappie and a white bass. Worm harnesses. 25 ft of water


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I've had real good results at about 4-5 above ground's in my neck of the woods. The saugeye and crappie love them


What colors do you use for Saugeye in reservoirs?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Redman1776 said:


> What colors do you use for Saugeye in reservoirs?


Slims Bait, which is half gold half chartreuse. The chartreuse with flake, solar, and there is an orange one my buddy has luck on but I havent gotten any on them when he hands me one for some reason


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Slims Bait, which is half gold half chartreuse. The chartreuse with flake, solar, and there is an orange one my buddy has luck on but I havent gotten any on them when he hands me one for some reason


I've tried all them colors. So far I've caught a small crappie on silktreuse and a big perch on solar flare. 
What kind of retrieve do you use?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fished Williams from a boat this evening. I'm disappointed in how that place has turned out. The way they talked about stocking it and the structure built into it, it should be a great place to fish. We caught one war mouth. They need to get some predator fish in there to take care of the trash fish that came in from the river. 
I wonder where those zillions and zillions of perch they stocked went?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Do they have a map of Williams?


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

Redman1776 said:


> Fished Williams from a boat this evening. I'm disappointed in how that place has turned out. The way they talked about stocking it and the structure built into it, it should be a great place to fish. We caught one war mouth. They need to get some predator fish in there to take care of the trash fish that came in from the river.
> I wonder where those zillions and zillions of perch they stocked went?



Really?? What are you using for lures??? Im suprised to hear that. Me and my dad went yesterday morning. I was one short of a small mouth bass limit and my dad added two largemouths over 17 inches. Also caught over ten bluegills to go with it. I have not seen any trash yet. I will agree the perch are missing. But perch are always hard to find at first.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

scottey65 said:


> Really?? What are you using for lures??? Im suprised to hear that. Me and my dad went yesterday morning. I was one short of a small mouth bass limit and my dad added two largemouths over 17 inches. Also caught over ten bluegills to go with it. I have not seen any trash yet. I will agree the perch are missing. But perch are always hard to find at first.


I know the bass are in there but I have no desire to catch bass. We were strictly after perch. We were drifting with minnows and redworms.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

CountryKat said:


> Do they have a map of Williams?


I have one that I found somewhere, I believe it came from the DOW site.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody fished Bresler lately?


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Found it on the dnr site. Never relized it was that deep.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/williams.pdf


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I passed over an area that was 52' sunday. Majority of what I saw was 46'. That's a lot of water to cover.


----------



## eyecon (Jul 6, 2013)

Redman1776 said:


> What colors do you use for Saugeye in reservoirs?


My all time favorite color is black and smoke shad plus the sugar and the white one with sparkles


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Any tips for Lima Lake right off 81? Was gonna hit a smaller resevoir closer to home but his buddy told im that his Dad always picks up a saugeye or 2 everytime he bass fishes there with Tubes. Everything I always see says he place kinda sucks


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Any tips for Lima Lake right off 81? Was gonna hit a smaller resevoir closer to home but his buddy told im that his Dad always picks up a saugeye or 2 everytime he bass fishes there with Tubes. Everything I always see says he place kinda sucks


I've been there 3 or 4 times without much success. My first trip out there I did manage to get my PB Crappie which I unfortunately forgot to measure. Caught it on an inline spinner back in May in the middle of the lake in about 12 feet of water. Must have been beginners luck haha


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Any tips for Lima Lake right off 81? Was gonna hit a smaller resevoir closer to home but his buddy told im that his Dad always picks up a saugeye or 2 everytime he bass fishes there with Tubes. Everything I always see says he place kinda sucks


Try trolling crawler harnesses. I usually catch a mix of cats or saugeye trolling there. Not much size to them though, mostly just barely big enough to keep.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Any tips for Metzger Reservoir? Going to be heading there for the first time Sunday to troll around and maybe drift a little


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Redman


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ended up getting 1 keeper Crappie, 2 small Largemouth, 1 15" largemouth, 8 catfish ranging from 15" to 20", and 7 saugeye, all about 6". Also lost a huge catfish at the boat. Most fish caught on Harnesses and a few on flicker shad


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Ended up getting 1 keeper Crappie, 2 small Largemouth, 1 15" largemouth, 8 catfish ranging from 15" to 20", and 7 saugeye, all about 6". Also lost a huge catfish at the boat. Most fish caught on Harnesses and a few on flicker shad


Was this at Lima Lake?


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Fished Metzger Reservoir for the first time today from 6:30AM-2:30PM. I don't know how they can even call that a boat ramp lol. Ended up catching 1 white bass, 1 smallmouth, and a mess of small sunfish with a couple of 6-7inchers. The smallmouth was caught casting a crankbait and the white bass was caught trolling a crankbait. The sunfish were caught on crappie nibbles. All fish caught near the water outlet


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, Lima Lake


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Night fishing tonight for cats at Ferguson. Any tips? First time catfishing at Ferguson & Metzger


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well Williams wont be worth damn for bass fishing because people around here dont practice catch and release on the bass all they think about is eating them and half the people that take them probaly let them go to waste. Thats the problem with the lima area lakes for all species of fish. They need a size limit on perch and saugeye. Its amazing at some of the little fish Ive seen kept out of the resovoirs in lima and other lakes.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Ended up not fishing tonight obviously lol


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

physco1973 said:


> Well Williams wont be worth damn for bass fishing because people around here dont practice catch and release on the bass all they think about is eating them and half the people that take them probaly let them go to waste. Thats the problem with the lima area lakes for all species of fish. They need a size limit on perch and saugeye. Its amazing at some of the little fish Ive seen kept out of the resovoirs in lima and other lakes.


The dirtballs are bad especially on the crappie and eyes. I experienced a lot of stupid people at Bresler this spring during the crappie bite. 
The DNR should have taken the first step to protect the population while it was growing buy making Williams off limits or at the very least putting in place size and creel limits. Sadly, they didn't and Williams will end up just like the other reservoirs if it hasn't made it there yet.
BTW, here is a pic of a nice LMB I caught in Williams back in May. It was released back after some pictures. I believe it was big enough to say it is my lifetime PB, I never target bass while I fish so any I catch are released.


----------



## scottey65 (Aug 3, 2013)

physco1973 said:


> Well Williams wont be worth damn for bass fishing because people around here dont practice catch and release on the bass all they think about is eating them and half the people that take them probaly let them go to waste. Thats the problem with the lima area lakes for all species of fish. They need a size limit on perch and saugeye. Its amazing at some of the little fish Ive seen kept out of the resovoirs in lima and other lakes.


I agree. I was extremely surprised and confused that breslers dont have a walleye size limit. Perch and crappie should have a statewide size limit. I love to bass fish but I always practice catch a release for bass. Much better tasting fish out there.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Seen a person keeping crappie at Bresslers the other day that and none of them were over 4". I don't understand why the dnr don't watch the reservoirs.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

CountryKat said:


> Seen a person keeping crappie at Bresslers the other day that and none of them were over 4". I don't understand why the dnr don't watch the reservoirs.


No limit at Bresler (although there should be), so unless that person has any morals they weren't doing anything wrong.

I remember one day the bite was slow and I caught a nice crappie and decided to measure it because it looked close to the Fish Ohio size. A car load of dirtballs stopped and polluted my breathing air with their cheap cigarettes then the driver decided to tell me that there is no size limit on crappie assuming I was measuring to make sure it was legal size. All the while I am holding against a ruler what turned out to be a 12.5" just shy of Fish Ohio. I was so mad I couldn't see straight, I said I know but I'm not some welfarian who keeps the small ones and leaves cigarette butts and empty beer cans on the bank.

I had stuff like that happen all spring along with jackwagons casting over me after I would catch one. 

Sorry for the rant but the cockroaches of Lima really shows itself when they hear the fish are biting at the reservoirs, it's no wonder the locals at Indian dislike us.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Everbody QUIT ?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Redman1776 said:


> No limit at Bresler (although there should be), so unless that person has any morals they weren't doing anything wrong.
> 
> I remember one day the bite was slow and I caught a nice crappie and decided to measure it because it looked close to the Fish Ohio size. A car load of dirtballs stopped and polluted my breathing air with their cheap cigarettes then the driver decided to tell me that there is no size limit on crappie assuming I was measuring to make sure it was legal size. All the while I am holding against a ruler what turned out to be a 12.5" just shy of Fish Ohio. I was so mad I couldn't see straight, I said I know but I'm not some welfarian who keeps the small ones and leaves cigarette butts and empty beer cans on the bank.
> 
> ...


The reservoirs around Lima used to be great. I don't think they have been nearly as good for many years. I moved out of state and then back just north of Columbus about 5 years ago so haven't put much time in around the old stomping grounds. I fished Bresler and both Metzger and Ferguson quite a bit 20 years ago or so. I generally lurk around to see what's happening over here once in a while. Catfish, walleye (before saugeye were introduced) and panfish were once awesome. Even caught some huge perch once in a while on soft craws.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Fishing has been pretty good all year starting with the crappies then the gills and now the perch you just are not going to get 20 or more every day but you can get enough for a good meal most times.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

GOOSE48 said:


> Fishing has been pretty good all year starting with the crappies then the gills and now the perch you just are not going to get 20 or more every day but you can get enough for a good meal most times.


What size are the perch you are catching I been catching them around 9 inches but would like to get more into double digets length.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Any tips on bass fishing Williams from a boat.


----------

